# Any experience with rose hips?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have wild roses all over our property however with that said these rose hips are smaller than a pea. When opened up there seems to be nothing inside but seeds. Does anyone know what kind of rose hip this might be and also can they be used to make syrup? We live in SW Virginia if that will help to reply. thanks


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Rose hips make a good syrup, and tea. They are also a good source of vitamin c.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The Muliflora rose/Rambler Rose came to my mind ... We had them all over the place ...till the goats trimmed them back.

I think the hips were 4 -6 mm ... I will have to check to make sure. But thanks for the reminder to check the ol rose bush at the edge of our land ... I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I have the knockout roses, can those be used? If so, how do you use them? Boil them in water or what?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish I could add more in the way of real info..but.. I had a lady friend who made Rose Hip Jam/Jelly... it was awesome!! fresh ground corn for corn bread real butter and the jam!! fit for ME, screw the King!!

But how she made it I have no idea.. but the Web knows!!


----------



## Wallrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Hozay, I love the sig...priceless. "America is at that awkward stage. It's too late to work within the system, but too early to shoot the bastards. - Claire Wolfe, 1996

"


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Just got an email from a girlfriend who is an herbalist. she said to dry those little buggers and then grind in a coffee grind.


----------



## Calista (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone in the Survival section over at Homesteading Today just posted a great tutorial with lots of pictures about how to process rose hips.

I didn't know you should NOT ingest the seeds within the hips, no matter how finely they are ground up for jam, and that lots of different bugs live inside the hips.

I learned a lot about processing hips correctly to maximize the Vitamin C content, too.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember something about the hairs on seeds, some people had a problem with them others didn't.

As for tea, here is a recipe I like: Pour 1 cup of boiling water over 2 heaping teaspoons of chopped rose hips (with or without the seeds), steep about 10 minutes, strain and sweeten with honey.


----------

